# SUV/4x4 Offers



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondered if anyone had bought a 7 seater 4x4 recently or seen any offers. I don't really mind which brand, I am just interested in a deal!

Thanks,
FTE


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

All kinds of deals out there. 

I liked the Honda Pilot with the full package. Decent automobile, but not a Mercedes GL 500

-md000/Mike



firsttimeexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had bought a 7 seater 4x4 recently or seen any offers. I don't really mind which brand, I am just interested in a deal!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

We got brand new 2011 Pajero, full spec, cheaper than the 1-2 year olds on Dubizzle due to Mitsibishi clearing out models for 2012.


----------

